# Any penturners who can make Pelikan lookalikes?



## brando090 (Jul 29, 2012)

Are there any pen turners that can make Pelikan 100N's?


----------



## D.Oliver (Jul 30, 2012)

You might want to drop dalecamino a pm.  I'm sure he could.  Here is an example of some of his work.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/pelikan-reproduction-93195/


----------



## brando090 (Jul 30, 2012)

D.Oliver said:


> You might want to drop dalecamino a pm.  I'm sure he could.  Here is an example of some of his work.
> 
> http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/pelikan-reproduction-93195/



Thanks, but he has too much work at this time.


----------



## Brooks803 (Jul 30, 2012)

Are you looking to have a "replica" made or asking how one would go about making it themselves?


----------



## watch_art (Jul 31, 2012)

He probably wants a free pen to review for his blog.

Cant visit FPN anymore...


----------



## DestinTurnings (Jul 31, 2012)

This is a copy from FP Geeks....I would reccomend that anyone in contact with him at least be extremely cautious. Please read this and then make up your mind.

Some google searching for brando090 and cifani090 turns these up:

http://www.fountainpennetwork.com/fo.../page__st__629
Posts #663 - #681, #685 - #694 are pertinent. Says he's 14-years-old in post #665. Current Age: 15-16

http://www.garagejournal.com/forum/s...t=93282&page=3
Posts #60 - #61 are pertinent.

http://www.bikeforums.net/showthread...istory-Project
Whole thread is pertinent. College student? How old is he?

http://2011pen.blogspot.com/
Here he says he's a high school student. Something doesn't match.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/552380/thse...re-price-range
Questionable behavior in regards to reviewing products: Posts #4 - #11, #9 is particularly interesting

http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAP...s=negative_365
Semi-pertinent. 5 Ebay negative feedback, 3 related to pens. All indicate dishonest selling methods, no explanation or rebuttal

http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAP...ms=neutral_365
Semi-pertinent. 3 Ebay neutral feedback, 2 related to pens. All indicate dishonest selling methods, no explanation or rebuttal

http://www.head-fi.org/t/590486/to-tell-or-not-to-tell
Semi-pertinent. Questionable view of ethics


----------



## brando090 (Jul 31, 2012)

Brooks803 said:


> Are you looking to have a "replica" made or asking how one would go about making it themselves?



Just a replica. Ive got 3 blanks that id like turned into the pens that the above pen turner cant do right now because of a time crunch.


----------



## chriselle (Jul 31, 2012)

Well, add me to the list of pen makers being propositioned by this fellow.  Sorry for the no response back Brandon.


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Jul 31, 2012)

He approached me as well. But what I find interesting is that he approached me about the same pen about a year ago, and he doesn't remember it. I gave him the same answer then as I did now.


----------



## Brooks803 (Jul 31, 2012)

Yeah i didnt recognize the name but I have dealt with bradon before on FPN so I'm going to step out on this.


----------



## Timebandit (Jul 31, 2012)

Been there dont that. Tried to get a pen from me 6 months to a year ago. When i told him i would only charge him half price for it, he said other people had given the pens o him for free for the free publicity. When i told him i couldnt give it away and that i would only charge him half price, he decided he wasnt interested in helping me out anymore.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jul 31, 2012)

Timebandit said:


> Been there dont that. Tried to get a pen from me 6 months to a year ago. When i told him i would only charge him half price for it, he said other people had given the pens o him for free for the free publicity. When i told him i couldnt give it away and that i would only charge him half price, he decided he wasnt interested in helping me out anymore.




He's a "fool" for not taking you up on your offer. Even at your "full" price, he would be getting a bargain.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Jul 31, 2012)

watch_art said:


> He probably wants a free pen to review for his blog.
> 
> Cant visit FPN anymore...


 
Looks like his reputation preceeds him......


----------



## brando090 (Jul 31, 2012)

I dont want a free pen, those people stating that are distorting the facts. Ive payed for the blanks, and im going to pay for the turning of the pen. How is that a so called 'scam'? If anything is a scam, its the people that are stating that.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Jul 31, 2012)

brando090 said:


> I dont want a free pen, those people stating that are distorting the facts. Ive payed for the blanks, and im going to pay for the turning of the pen. How is that a so called 'scam'? If anything is a scam, its the people that are stating that.


 
Hop in and learn to turn them for yourself...... Then there won't be any distortion of the facts......

But for what it is worth, I tend to believe some of the industry leaders and many of my friends on this site.....


----------



## DestinTurnings (Jul 31, 2012)

brando090 said:


> I dont want a free pen, those people stating that are distorting the facts. Ive payed for the blanks, and im going to pay for the turning of the pen. How is that a so called 'scam'? If anything is a scam, its the people that are stating that.


 
Your reputation is so scarred that I doubt you will find anyone here willing to risk helping you. From your poorly written blog, the horrendous feedback on eBay, and the repeated statements by members of multiple forums to say the deck is stacked against you would be an understatement.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Jul 31, 2012)

DestinTurnings said:


> brando090 said:
> 
> 
> > I dont want a free pen, those people stating that are distorting the facts. Ive payed for the blanks, and im going to pay for the turning of the pen. How is that a so called 'scam'? If anything is a scam, its the people that are stating that.
> ...


 
Read the thread posted above on Fountain Pen Geeks and search the posts he has made here.....searching for cool pens. No intentions of making one..... The intentions are pretty clear to me..... Once I see some work from him, my opinion will change. Until then.....


----------



## jasontg99 (Jul 31, 2012)

PTownSubbie said:


> brando090 said:
> 
> 
> > I dont want a free pen, those people stating that are distorting the facts. Ive payed for the blanks, and im going to pay for the turning of the pen. How is that a so called 'scam'? If anything is a scam, its the people that are stating that.
> ...


 

Fred,

    Could not have said it any better.

Jason


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jul 31, 2012)

Folks, please remember that everyone is equal here on IAP and just because someone does not make pens, does not make them less of a member here.  If you receive unsolicited PMs from ANYONE that can be regarded as spam, please report them to myself or Jeff and we will handle things from there.  Let's not tar and feather someone just because of things they may or may not have done on another forum.  Thank you.

Curtis Seebeck
IAP Head Moderator


----------

